
Launched Employplan: Skill management solution that works - roch_mamenas
https://employplan.com
======
roch_mamenas
I am thrilled to announce that we launched Employplan!

We are revolutionizing Skill Management by tightly coupling it with Team and
Project Staffing.

With Employplan you can: 1\. Learn if your people fit with their skills where
they are 2\. Manage skills in your organization and let your team members
lookup who knows what 3\. Plan hiring and learn where your skill gaps are 4\.
Find outliers and hidden talents in your team 5\. Compare courses from over 40
online schools 6\. Gamify skill development

Along with improvements to UX, we are also rolling out a new pricing model,
taking a step forward for startups, our solution is now free of charge for up
to 10 users. No credit card required!

Achieve more with fewer resources thanks to optimizing the skills in your
organization!

Check us out now: [https://employplan.com](https://employplan.com)

